# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Σεμινάρια ,Εκθέσεις-Διαγωνισμοί Συλλόγων , Εκδηλώσεις φιλοζωικών κ περιβαλλοντολογικών οργανώσεων >  Διάφορες εκθέσεις 2018

## VasilisM



----------


## Μανώλης 2

Όμορφα καναρίνια

----------


## VasilisM



----------


## MacGyver

Τι κάνουμε το Σάββατο 15/12/2018 στις 07:30??? 
Ευχαριστούμε Βασίλη για την ενημέρωση και καλή επιτυχία

----------


## Ariadni

Εγώ είμαι μέσα! 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Και εγώ νομίζω πως πρέπει να επανορθώσω για την απουσία μου το περασμένο Σάββατο!

----------


## ndlns

Ε, ναι. Τώρα που το μάθαμε; 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Γες άιμ ιν του.Κωνσταντινα οσο για την απουσια σου,θα το ξαναπω ξερουμε που μενεις 

Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## tasos666

τα ίδια η χωρίς  παπαγάλους ? ::

----------


## CaptainChoco

> Γες άιμ ιν του.Κωνσταντινα οσο για την απουσια σου,θα το ξαναπω ξερουμε που μενεις 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


 :Tongue0020:  :Tongue0020:  :Tongue0020:

----------


## kostas salonika

Το αποκορύφωμα της φετινής εκτροφικής χρονιάς πλησιάζει και ακούει στο όνομα 22ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα πτηνών συντροφιάς της Ελληνικής Ορνιθολογικής Ομοσπονδίας, το οποίο φέτος έχουμε την τιμή να το φιλοξενούμε στην πόλη μας Λάρισα και το έχει αναλάβει ο Λαρισαϊκός Σύλλογος Καναρινόφιλων ΛΑ.ΣΥ.Κ., στις ημερομηνίες από 1 έως και 9 Δεκεμβρίου 2018. Καταξιωμένοι κριτές από την Ελλάδα και το εξωτερικό θα έρθουν να τιμήσουν τη διοργάνωση και να κρίνουν τα πουλιά των εκτροφέων που θα συμμετέχουν σε αυτή τη γιορτή. Μία πανδαισία χρωμάτων, κάτι πρωτόγνωρο για όσους δεν ασχολούνται με το χόμπυ και δεν έχει τύχει να βρεθούνε σε τέτοια διοργάνωση, αλλά και παράλληλα φιλόξενο και πολύ οργανωμένο για όλους τους εκτροφείς ανά την Ελλάδα που θα τιμήσουν το διαγωνισμό μας, σας περιμένει επισκεπτόμενοι αυτές τις ημέρες την έκθεση στη Λάρισα. Είστε όλοι προσκεκλημένοι του συλλόγου ΛΑ.ΣΥ.Κ. με μεγάλη χαρά στη πόλη μας.

Διαγωνισμός Κατηγοριών: D, E, F, G, H, I, J, K, L, M, N

Ο διαγωνισμός θα πραγματοποιηθεί από 1 έως 9 Δεκεμβρίου 2018 στο ΤΕΕ Κεντρικής και Δυτικής Θεσσαλίας, Καλλιθέας 7 & Τζαβέλα στη Λάρισα.

Εγκλωβισμός 1+2/12/18
Ημέρα ανάπαυσης των πτηνών 3/12/18
Κρίσεις 4,5,6/12/18
Ημέρες κοινού 7,8,9/12/18
Απονομές 9/12/18 13:00
Απεγκλωβισμός 9+10/12/18


Οι κριτές που θα έχουμε τη χαρά να φιλοξενήσουμε είναι οι ακόλουθοι:
Roberto Rossi (D)
Andrea Benagiano (D)
Joseph Schifflers (E)
Kostas Smirlis (E)
Carmelo Montagno Bozzone (F,G,H)
Giorgos Paneras (F)
Balialios Nikolas Forpus (JKLMN)





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Με το καλο,με το καλο
Κωστα αυτο εδω τι ειναι? Διαγωνισμός Κατηγοριών: D, E, F, G, H, I, J, K, L, M, N

συμφωνα με το πτηνο ?

----------


## kostas salonika

Ευχαριστώ Δημήτρη..φέτος θα πάω 2 πουλιά ...δεν περιμενω να πάρω κάποια διάκριση ανάμεσα σε τόσο μεγάλους εκτροφείς αλλά δεν έχω να χάσω τίποτα ...

Ποιο πολύ για μένα μετράει η εμπειρία,η γνωριμία,η κουβέντα,η βόλτα και μετά τα αλλά ..Γιατί είναι μια γιορτή και πρέπει όλοι να περάσουμε καλά ..

Κάθε κριτής σε αλλά πουλιά ...κατηγορία G είναι τα ιθαγενή,Ε καναρίνια και τα αλλά για καναρια,παπαγαλους ανάλογα την ράτσα νομίζω..τώρα νομίζω επειδή είναι πανελλήνιο έχει ποιο πόλους κριτές,συνήθως έρχονται 3...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Flifliki

Καλή επιτυχία και καλά να περάσετε!

----------


## krisp

D: Καναρίνια χρώματος
E: Καναρίνια Τύπου και Θέσης
F:

F1: Εξωτικά οικόσιταF2: Εξωτικά (άλλα)
G:
G1: Ευρωπαϊκά αγριοπούλιαG2: Μεταλλάξεις Ευρωπαϊκών αγριοπουλιών
H: Υβρίδια
I: Budgies
J: Lovebirds
K: Παπαγάλοι Αυστραλίας
L: Παπαγάλοι Ασίας και Αφρικής
M: Παπαγάλοι Αμερικής
N: Μεγαλόσωμοι Παπαγάλοι

Μπορείς να δεις αναλυτικά εδώ.

----------

